# It was so sudden :(



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

RIP Valentino, it was so sudden. 
He died this morning from a bad case of fungus, it happened so quick, I didn't have time to treat him when I got back home from my week trip..
I'd only had him for almost 2 weeks  Sweet Valentino, you'll be missed.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry! D:


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------

